# pictures of my banjo cat



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

heres a few, i just happened to catch him out of the sand so i snapped a few pictures.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Verry Cool!! Congrats. Where did you fined him?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

at my LFS (the black shark) tons of excotic fish there, getting even more!


----------

